# (HLS) - Make A Date With Bristol-Myers Squibb



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

by anonymous Monday, Nov. 10, 2008 at 2:50 PM

Monday, November 24, 2008 is a global day of action against Bristol-Myers Squibb (BMS). Bristol-Myers Squibb is one of only ten companies who give Huntingdon Life Sciences (HLS) 45% of its income. HLS in completely dependent on having other customers.

Monday, November 24, 2008 is a global day of action against Bristol-Myers Squibb (BMS). Bristol-Myers Squibb is one of only ten companies who give Huntingdon Life Sciences (HLS) 45% of its income. HLS in completely dependent on having other customers. The customers, like Bristol-Myers Squibb (BMS), pay HLS to test products and carry out reach. If HLS were to lose all of their customers then HLS would have no way of making in income and would be forced to close down. BMS is one of the largest customers of HLS and has been for years. BMS is very well aware of who HLS is and who the animal liberation movement is. BMS has remained stubborn and not backed down. This is why we bring our fight to Bristol-Myers.

Bristol-Myers Squibb has offices around the US, including but not limited to: Cincinnati, OH, Greensboro, NC, Atlanta, GA, Minneapolis, MN, Washington, DC, Buffalo, NY, Evansville, IN, Austin, TX, Salem, OR, East Syracuse, NY, Wallingford, CT, Irving, TX, and Princeton, NJ. Pick your favorite. Get excited. Get angry. Shut down HLS.

Whats wrong with Huntingdon Life Sciences (HLS)?

Huntingdon Life Sciences(HLS) is one of the world's largest contract-testing facilities, which means they are paid by other companies to test their products. They have facilities in the US (New Jersey) under the name Life Sciences Research and two in England (Europe's largest). HLS has been caught in five undercover investigations committing blatant other-than-humyn animal abuse such as violently shaking and punching four-month-old beagle puppies in the face on tape. Employees accidentally transplanted a frozen pig's heart into a baboon without thawing it out first. During their xenotransplantation experiments, they breached the Good Laboratory Practices guidelines 520 times. They have lost other-than-humyn animals, including a baboon, on site for days. Their ownProxy-Connection: keep-alive 
Cache-Control: max-age=0

Records show that technicians were seen drunk, on drugs, and trying sell illegal drugs at work, but were never fired. They have been exposed falsifying scientific data and breaking animal welfare laws. These investigations have resulted in HLS employees being convicted of other-than-humyn animal cruelty, fined by the USDA and almost shut down by the UK government. One technician, Brian Crane actually cut out the eyes of a beagle puppy and sent it to his girlfriend with a note stating,  I only have eyes for you. On a separate occasion, a technician from HLS cut out the heart of a beagle puppy and sent it to his girlfriend for Valentine s Day.

Workers at HLS have said that these are not isolated incidents. This is why there has been a global campaign to shut down HLS for good.

It doesn't end there.

Researchers have admitted that animal research is "only reliable 5-25% of the time." A worker, once questioned on the correctness of a procedure, replied "Nope. Not supposed to, never saw it, never did it, can't prove it." They have described other-than-humyn animals in their care as "rotting, but still alive." To be concise, we have decided not to list all of their many transgressions. Right now there are 70,000 other-than-humyn animals imprisoned inside the walls of Huntingdon Life Sciences. These include dogs, cats, monkeys, birds, rabbits, fish, mice and farm animals. These experiments are often done by forcing a tube down the animal's throat and pouring chemicals into the stomach of the victim. Technicians are told not to play with the other-than-humyn animals, because it is "a waste of time." All the animals used and mistreated in the barbaric experiments at HLS will die at the end of their miserable lives, alone and in their own congealed blood, feces, and vomit.

But isn't this "life-saving research?"

No. HLS' areas of research include testing the toxicity of pesticides, herbicides, food colorings, household products, and genetically modified organisms (GMOs). Other-than-humyn-animals die so that we can have a sweeter coffee sweetener, a better tanning lotion, or tooth paste.

Everyday, 500 other-than-humyn animals are tortured and killed in the labs of Huntingdon Life Sciences and their U.S. facility, Life Sciences Research. Activists from around the world vowed to shut HLS down, and in 2005, HLS is on the edge of financial collapse. Let's finish them off!

Does closing HLS make a difference?

The closure of HLS would certainly make a mark on the ENTIRE Vivisection Industry! This is why we are fighting so hard for closing the doors to Huntingdon Life Sciences for good! Everyone is watching and know they WILL be next! These perverted lies they call science are being thrown in their face and questioned. We will dismantle the entire industry one lab at a time!

For more information about HLS visit: : : INSIDE HLS

No justice. Just us. Smash HLS.

Make A Date With Bristol-Myers Squibb : Cleveland IMC (((i)))


----------

